# Hardheads for shark bait?!



## SurfMaster (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't remember which thread it was in, but i saw earlier in a thread that someone said that hardheads were good shark bait. Anyone ever used them?


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I have caught bullreds with them.

I have seen a lot of pictures of sharks on the net over the years caught on hardheads.


----------



## SurfMaster (Sep 2, 2005)

for the reds, did you leave the fins on or cut them off?


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Hardheads for bait*

I have always used hardheads as the bait of last resort. When I
used them I usually use them as cut bait, and have not used the 
heads. [too hard to hook]. If used whole I have cut the spines off
for my protection...
Jackie
Mustad7731


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

I've heard that they are good Tarpon baits...............w/ the fins cut off.


Jeff


----------



## lslite (Jun 26, 2005)

*hardheads*

Big ling will eat'um like their candy!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I've heard the same thing about ling.


lslite said:


> Big ling will eat'um like their candy!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

When I used to live in Mississippi, ling (or lemonfish as they are called there) fishing is a big deal. Most fishermen I knew would try their best to not head out without several live hardheads in the livewell (with the fins clipped). Very few ling will turn down a live hardhead, or a live eel.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

SurfMaster said:


> for the reds, did you leave the fins on or cut them off?


I used the tail section. However, the sharks I saw caught, the hardheads were used whole with the fins.

There used to be a guy from Florida that posted here when it was Coastal Shark Fishing about 5 years ago that caught some big blacktips using Gafftop.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Hardheads, or 'catfish' as they call them, are big tarpon baits in Florida...Cut the fins.

SQ


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

The bait of last resort ... but it has consistently proven results.

Two ways to use hardheads for shark/red-fish bait. 
One: As live bait cut off dorsal and pec fins, hook 'em through the head and tail. They are sturdy fish, and will live along time with no fins.

Two: Cut off tail from pec fin down and run hook through.


----------

